# Uber and Fasting 🚫🥓🚫🧀🚫



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

How do people Rideshare and fast?🥴

Today I was fasting and my current condition is weak, very calm, but brain doesn't seem to be operating that efficiently.

How can people focus on driving when hungry, how are interactions with pax? 🤔

I suggest you refrain from doing uber eats and door dash when hungry, we know where that'll lead
🍝🍴🤤


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> How do people Rideshare and fast?&#129396;
> 
> Today I was fasting and my current condition is weak, very calm, but brain doesn't seem to be operating that efficiently.
> 
> ...


Why are you fasting?


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> How do people Rideshare and fast?&#129396;
> 
> Today I was fasting and my current condition is weak, very calm, but brain doesn't seem to be operating that efficiently.
> 
> ...


I know if I haven't ate all day I'm not myself, more hesitant when talking to pax as if my mind is blank trying to find words to say lol. It's worse if I do fasting during keto and pick up these entitled ass people, I get very irritable at times.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> How do people Rideshare and fast?&#129396;
> 
> Today I was fasting and my current condition is weak, very calm, but brain doesn't seem to be operating that efficiently.
> 
> ...


Drinking water is not violating a fast. If you do not drink water you become dehydrated, and in the process also lose your blood sugar which is what makes for feeling weak snd unfocused. While fasting the most important thing is to drink water.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Today I was fasting and my current condition is weak, very calm, but brain doesn't seem to be operating that efficiently.


Some people fast and are furious


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> How do people Rideshare and fast?&#129396;
> 
> Today I was fasting and my current condition is weak, very calm, but brain doesn't seem to be operating that efficiently.
> 
> ...


I don't fast a whole day. I eat a big lunch, then fast until tomorrow's big lunch.



Mkang14 said:


> How do people Rideshare and fast?&#129396;
> 
> Today I was fasting and my current condition is weak, very calm, but brain doesn't seem to be operating that efficiently.
> 
> ...


Also, still drink coffee on a fast...need that caffeine!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Unless it’s a medical necessity, I don’t do this “fasting” you speak of. Doesn’t sound appealing.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Unless it's a medical necessity, I don't do this "fasting" you speak of. Doesn't sound appealing.


Fasting is actually a very healthy habit when done right.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

It's not an Islamic holiday time right now... but may be another religion's holiday. Is there any specific reason why you are fasting ?
https://www.calendarlabs.com/holidays/islam/2020


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I’ve done it and it’s actually pretty easy. Safer than driving tired staying up till 2 am. You don’t feel hungry once your body is used to it


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> brain doesn't seem to be operating that efficiently.
> how are interactions with pax?


You are in the correct state of mind for rideshare.
Interactions with pax - hilarious!!


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

People’s bodies just work differently.

Starting a couple years ago, I frequently will go months only eating 1 meal a day. I will definitely drink water, and sometimes coffee too in order to keep me going.

I don’t really feel weak or irritable by it. I might be uncomfortable, stomach might growl when it gets close to feeding time, but mentally I’m good.

I’ve also never experienced a sugar rush of energy or a sugar crash like some people do.

I’m fat, so my body just feeds off itself when it needs sustenance.

Some people need to eat like 5-8 small meals a day in order to function optimally. People’s metabolisms and systems just operate differently. That’s why a specific diet plan may work great for one person and not at all for another - even if followed 100%.

Lots of times when we “feel hungry” it’s actually dehydration. Drink a bottle or 2 of water and everything is all good.

But yes, food delivery gigs (or even driving thru Chinatown) while hungry isn’t safe.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> How do people Rideshare and fast?&#129396;
> 
> Today I was fasting and my current condition is weak, very calm, but brain doesn't seem to be operating that efficiently.
> 
> ...


Fasting while doing uber is a regular thing. Its not like we make enough money to buy food.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I don't think I would try to drive on fasting days. But if I did, plenty of dry* tea and sugarfree gum.



* my personal life goal is to get people to use "dry" instead of "unsweet" . Yes, I know chai must have sugar (and milk).


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> Fasting while doing uber is a regular thing. Its not like we make enough money to buy food.


But .... Daily Snacks!

Also - many Uber drivers could qualify for Food Stamps if they well documented their mileage and expense deductions.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Fasting is required for colonoscopy and endoscopy exams.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

aluber1968 said:


> Fasting is required for colonoscopy and endoscopy exams.


Not possible to perform these procedures on uber drivers. They are perpetually full of shit


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> How do people Rideshare and fast?&#129396;
> 
> Today I was fasting and my current condition is weak, very calm, but brain doesn't seem to be operating that efficiently.
> 
> ...


How could you not?!.... food and water makes you take washroom breaks and miss out on the pings. No wonder you don't make 2,400/wk.



BadYota said:


> I've done it and it's actually pretty easy. Safer than driving tired staying up till 2 am. You don't feel hungry once your body is used to it


Hunger is just a state of mind... mind over matter... control your urges.... dont eat the pax.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

dmoney155 said:


> How could you not?!.... food and water makes you take washroom breaks and miss out on the pings. No wonder you don't make 2,400/wk.
> 
> 
> Hunger is just a state of mind... mind over matter... control your urges.... dont eat the pax.


Well said. Very astute


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> Control your urges.... dont eat the pax.


But they're so moist and tasty! :frown:



aluber1968 said:


> Fasting is required for colonoscopy and endoscopy exams.


Nope, you can have all of the non-red popsicles you want, as the liquid shoots out your butt!


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> How do people Rideshare and fast?&#129396;
> 
> Today I was fasting and my current condition is weak, very calm, but brain doesn't seem to be operating that efficiently.
> 
> ...


if im busy its easier to handle. the second it gets slow im thinking about in n out or the habit


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Does it still count if I don’t eat but look through daras window when he eats supper


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Does it still count if I don't eat but look through daras window when he eats supper


Yes.

You think he ever orders Uber Eats? Does he tip?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

DriveLV said:


> Yes.
> 
> You think he ever orders Uber Eats? Does he tip?


If he did I would intercept his order before it got to his door


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> How do people Rideshare and fast?&#129396;
> 
> Today I was fasting and my current condition is weak, very calm, but brain doesn't seem to be operating that efficiently.
> 
> ...


Have to say have never fasted even a half day driving rideshare. Even back when I was knocking out 12 - 14 hour days, always squeezed in 2 - 3 meals.

Gotta eat!

And, could not handle Uber Eats or any delivery gig.



kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> I don't fast a whole day. I eat a big lunch, then fast until tomorrow's big lunch.
> 
> 
> Also, still drink coffee on a fast...need that caffeine!


Likewise. Love that coffee ☕! And of course, late night Vodka &#127864;!


----------



## Sampson10 (Jun 14, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> How do people Rideshare and fast?&#129396;
> 
> Today I was fasting and my current condition is weak, very calm, but brain doesn't seem to be operating that efficiently.
> 
> ...


If you are hungry while you are fasting, if you are weak while you are fasting, if your brain is slow while fasting, you are doing it wrong.

You should have higher energy and more alertness while fasting, if done properly.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> How do people Rideshare and fast?&#129396;
> 
> Today I was fasting and my current condition is weak, very calm, but brain doesn't seem to be operating that efficiently.
> 
> How can people focus on driving when hungry, how are interactions with pax? &#129300;


I can't imagine doing Uber while fasting. I'm the kind of person that doesn't function well if I skip breakfast.

Afraid I might end end up with a couple of one stars if I did .


----------



## Alexz (Jan 24, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Why are you fasting?


Because of stupidity.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

If I'm hungry enough while driving U/L to notice the hunger and it's not at a point where I am ready to quit for the night, I'll grab something quick. Sometimes I'll pull into a gas station, buy 2/$3 Johnsonville Cheddarwurst from the rotating warmers, bun them up, slap on some mustard, and have a 5-10 minute meal break in the parking lot. If they don't have anything dinner-y that interests me, I'll grab a donut or two. Or a Snickers bar.

But no, I don't "fast". In a few years when the kids are gone and my schedule settles down, I am interested in trying the 6hr to eat/18 hr to fast version of "intermittent fasting" as a way to lose weight. But right now, my schedule varies enough day to day that I can't make it work.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I don’t know how people have time to eat while driving. There’s days I can barely stop for a bite when it’s busy and I don’t end up eating anything. Eating breakfast is a waste of time I hit the road and feel great. You should all restrict your eating window to 8 hours or less anyway. Eating all day is terrible and the reason you’re overweight. Sleeping is what most drivers struggle with


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Driving makes me hungry.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Grab my Keys said:


> I know if I haven't ate all day I'm not myself, more hesitant when talking to pax as if my mind is blank trying to find words to say lol. It's worse if I do fasting during keto and pick up these entitled ass people, I get very irritable at times.


I'm gonna start a keto diet this coming week. I started RS about 200, sitting at 275. Too heavy for my bones&#128540;

Any tips?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> I'm gonna start a keto diet this coming week. I started RS about 200, sitting at 275. Too heavy for my bones&#128540;
> 
> Any tips?


Over many years I tried many diets, some worked short term, none worked long term. So I created my own diet. Been doing it for almost 1 year now, I have lost 10 inches off my waste. I don't weigh myself because I don't want to see the ups and downs and well because it was embarrassing. My waste size shrinking tells me I am on the right track.

My diet does not restrict any foods at all. If I want something I eat it. What I have done is started down sizing my portions by about 10%. After several weeks where I was no longer starving between meals I reduced my portions another 10%. Again after a few weeks I reduce my portions again another 10%. 1 year ago I was using a 12" dinner plate for my food. Now I use a 5.5" plate for my portions. My stomach has been slowly shrinking because of the small decreases in food consumption. As it shrinks I eat less and less. At first I knew I was eating less however I was not seeing any results, especially since I was not weighing myself. Then I started noticing I was in the next smaller hole on my belt. As time went on I went 1 hole smaller again on my belt. Now I am adding new holes 1" apart like my last holes were. My extra long belt is my motivation to continue.

I feel better, I am more active, and I am happier. Yes I am still overweight, it took me 50 years to get this way so I am happy with slowly losing it over time, especially now that I know i can keep it off. I would estimate that right now I eat about a third of what I ate a little over 1 year ago when I started this.

If I want chocolate cake I eat it, if I want fried chicken I eat it. Slowly limiting portions instead of restricting foods I love all together has worked great for me.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> if im busy its easier to handle. the second it gets slow im thinking about in n out or the habit


mmmm The Habit..... lunch is calling me......


----------



## Devil’s Advocate (Jan 29, 2020)

I go fast from 7-11 to 7-11. One ride, one snack. Faster you do the ride, faster for the next snack. That’s fasting.

Fasting makes me hangry. Not a pretty site. Fasting makes me get lower ratings. 

A happy driver is a full driver - ‘Budah’


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> I'm gonna start a keto diet this coming week. I started RS about 200, sitting at 275. Too heavy for my bones&#128540;
> 
> Any tips?


I started Keto about year half ago..... lost 70ish lbs. Maintained that for a while when off diet. Put a few lbs back on. Just started again this week.

The first week or so can be a little tough. Hardest thing for me was learning what to eat and not eat. I originally just jumped in without really thinking about food. That made it hard at first. Now, it's not that big a deal. But I do have maybe a dozen basic things I eat when on the diet.

1) Breakfast -- Eggs -- now these eggs can have stuff in them. Sausage, ham, tiny bit of peppers or onions (not much though as they do have carbs) or garlic, and.... CHEESE! Yes, load it with cheese! Cheese is my friend on keto
a) Get Birch Benders Keto Pancake/Waffle Mix. Yesterday had a tasty waffle with 2 eggs. I use the waffle when I need some bread texture! I don't eat it every day and don't over do it. 1 waffle is enough and keep you under your carbs​2) Lunch -- burger, smoothie, salad, philly steak, wings, something simple and no carbs
3) Dinner -- Steak or chicken, broccoli or Asperger
4) Snacks -- have to be careful here...

Duke's Smoked Sausages (have to look at any jerky or such you want to eat, most have sugar. Duke's does have cane sugar, but it's 1 carb each so very little
Nuts - almonds and I have pistachios right now -- but almonds are cheaper in bulk. measure out what your serving so you don't over pig out on them though!
My go to -- Celery and Ranch -- not a fan of celery, but it's a good keto vegi. I make my own ranch 1 Cup Mayo and 1/2 cup Sour Cream + Kroger Ranch Packet --- this way I know what I'm getting. I take my ranch to BWW with me as well when I go get wings
Pork Skins -- don't recommend when not on Keto, but they have 0 Carbs. I always get the flavored ones as plain they are even more disgusting. 7-11 and such have them for $2.
5) Sweets -- YES, you can have sweets! But, you most likely will need to make them yourself. And it takes practice to get them right. Just google things like Keto Brownies, Keto Cookies, ect. My go to is Keto Cheese Cake! mmmmmmmm ..... easy to make just butter, cream cheese, Stevia confectioner sugar, and whatever to flavor it like vanilla, lemon, chocolate .... not cheap runs me about $20-25 to make 1 cheese cake. But will last me about 2 weeks. Items that take almond flour and/or coconut flour take practice. Almond flour is very dry and texture is not great for baking. Mixing half half with coconut flour works a bit better.
6) Fat Bombs -- sort of comes under the sweets.... many are cream cheese + butter and something else to flavor. Very easy to make and toss in freezer for when you want. I make in little molds, freeze, then store for when I have a bad craving for something.
7) Green Smoothies --- ok, this one took me a long time to get on board with. They just sounded NASTY. But, they actually are rather good. Keto you can really run dry on vegies and vitamines and minerals. This is a good way to get that stuff. Base: Ice, Almond Milk (unsweetened), spinach, 1/4 avocado (creamy, fatty, lots of good things in them), squirt of liquid stevia, and from there you can add all sorts of things. Choco Powder, Mint, Peanut Butter powder, flax seeds (good for fiber), vanilla (although I get the vanilla almond milk), and tons more options so it's not the same each time.

Quick Sugar Free Chocolate Milk Mix -- use sparingling, but it's a nice fix when you "need" something, use with Almond Milk (almond milk is your friend!)

Jicama -- Another super go to for me! Low carbs high fiber -- looks kinda like a potato -- I cut into large fry shape, toss in olive oil, cook in oven or stove top --- add cheese and melt on top -- some Himalayan salt --- yummie -- also can make hash browns with them

And I suggest a multi-vitamin daily as you are most likely not getting all the vitamins and minerals daily you need on Keto. I grabbed a years supply for like $12 at Sam's Club.

Anyway..... that is my basics for Keto. Fast food is easy as you can just get a burger anywhere without the bun or ketchup (or chicken not breaded). And most salads are good just easy on the high carb veggies/fruits) and careful with what dressing get.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Alexz said:


> Because of stupidity.


Kick rocks ✌


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I lost 42 lbs last year while working F/T and doing RS on the weekends....I never eat while driving and don’t really eat at work, I snack mostly ....hoping to lose another 30 this year


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

What I like about fasting is it calms, relaxes me. I need that once in a while.


kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Also, still drink coffee on a fast...need that caffeine!


Actually I had a 5 hour in the morning. Then I made some green tea which I havent done in a looong time. Still considered it fast &#129335;‍♀.


Dammit Mazzacane said:


> It's not an Islamic holiday time right now... but may be another religion's holiday. Is there any specific reason why you are fasting ?
> https://www.calendarlabs.com/holidays/islam/2020





TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Why are you fasting?


Just felt like do it &#129335;‍♀. Why not right. Set a goal and follow through :thumbup:


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> I'm gonna start a keto diet this coming week. I started RS about 200, sitting at 275. Too heavy for my bones&#128540;
> 
> Any tips?


That's what's up! As far as tips go the hardest part for me is knowing variety of foods to make, but once I do it I'm good. You'll have the keto flu also several days into it, the best way to keep this at bay is an electrolyte supplement combined with No-Salt, which is full of potassium. You'll need electrolytes way more often since without carbs they'll be much harder to retain.

Any other questions if you have any I can try my best to answer. It's helped me before I stopped. I'm at about 245 trying to get down to my perfect 190-200. 6'1


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ever since I started driving a cab...

I always have a big meal before I start working. This means if I start at 20:30 I’m cooking my main meal of the day at 18:00.

if I start at 4:00 I’m cooking at 2:00.

Then around 6-7 hours into my shift it’s now 3:00-4:00 am or 10:00-11:00

what do you know? A slow time of the day. Then its time for lunch. (The meal between breakfast and dinner)

this will be something light. Last time I worked it was a banana and a hummus snack kit I bought from wawa and an iced coffee.

then it’s back to work until the end of the day. Go home and eat another small meal and watch Netflix until bed.

No issues with blood sugar and no problems finding time to eat.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> What I like about fasting is it calms, relaxes me. I need that once in a while.
> 
> Actually I had a 5 hour in the morning. Then I made some green tea which I havent done in a looong time. Still considered it fast &#129335;‍♀.
> 
> Just felt like do it &#129335;‍♀. Why not right. Set a goal and follow through :thumbup:


So you just being hungry to be hungry? Ah Mkang go it a sandwich before you pass out somewhere &#128551;


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Probably fasting for the prosperity of one's spouse.

I fast once a year, it's called "winter". Wake up pretty hungry though -o:


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I only drive fast while doing Uber.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Last year during Ramadan I would interact with a lot of Muslim fellow taxi drivers who would fast from 3:30 in the morning to like 8:30 in the evening. No food, no water, nothing. One word for them, BADASS 😎👍
I wish I had that kind of discipline and dedication.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Bowel disease can be a pretty good motivator some days:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Last year when it was busy I probably went over 24 hours a few times without eating. This year it is so slow that I eat out of boredom.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> How do people Rideshare and fast?&#129396;
> 
> Today I was fasting and my current condition is weak, very calm, but brain doesn't seem to be operating that efficiently.
> 
> ...


After few days, body and the brain remodels itself. People who run marathons... it is very tough on the body for the first few days, then the body and the brain needs that running.
Same for fasting.
You are tired partly due to the high sugar intake &#128077;
Sugar= fructose, sucrose and others &#128513;
I drink black straight coffee- no need to eat any food for at least 16 hours&#128513;
I drink regular coffee with 1 sugar and cream- need lunch and dinner&#128513;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-rideshare-diet.359813/
I posted about this a while ago. Not eating while driving makes sense, within reason. Don't overdo it, anyone.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

When you fast- you are doing a cleansing, and feeling bad/tired is part of cleansing 😁


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-rideshare-diet.359813/
> I posted about this a while ago. Not eating while driving makes sense, within reason. Don't overdo it, anyone.


Waldo I miss all the pics of food you used to post


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Waldo I miss all the pics of food you used to post


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> View attachment 412728
> 
> View attachment 412729
> 
> View attachment 412730


Man Waldo I'm waiting on that restaurant you're opening and I will be your first customer


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Been fasting since peanut butter toast and coffee this morning. Starving! But there’s two huge conventions in town so I’m gathering my nuts while I may!

Was whining in another thread about rare stacked pings. Had 6 in a row this afternoon! When it’s cooking, I’m driving not eating. (Apt metaphor!)


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Illini said:


> Driving makes me hungry.


Hunger makes me drive.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> Fasting while doing uber is a regular thing. Its not like we make enough money to buy food.


Uber bucks &#128184; buy me expensive diners &#129385;, and Martinis &#127864;, on a regular basis. &#128077;
&#128526;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriveLV said:


> People's bodies just work differently.
> 
> Starting a couple years ago, I frequently will go months only eating 1 meal a day. I will definitely drink water, and sometimes coffee too in order to keep me going.
> 
> ...


I eat like a snake.
All i can.
Then go as long as possible on it.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Goddammit! I read "fisting". 
What a let-down!



dmoney155 said:


> washroom breaks


We no wash.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I eat like a snake.
> All i can.
> Then go as long as possible on it.


Nice pics!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Nice pics!


Multi Media is Hard Work.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> People's bodies just work differently.
> 
> Starting a couple years ago, I frequently will go months only eating 1 meal a day. I will definitely drink water, and sometimes coffee too in order to keep me going.
> 
> ...


Just a heads up that your body burns amino acids when hungry and amino acids come from muscle tissue not fat.
Your body actually requires more macro/micro nutrients than a normal person because your muscles are working overtime carrying around your lardass. If you aren't eating just make sure to have a protein source for essential amino acids that are required for your body to run right.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

When I get on a roll with being busy, I sometimes forget to eat, which happened last night. Does that count?

Drove 9 hours with a half hour stretch break and the only reason I ate on the break is because there was a place nearby with a washroom. I went and they had those tall tables with the stools which I hate sitting on so I just stood to eat and stretch out my back.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I do the intermittent fasting all the time. I'm at 22 hours fasting so far and I drove Uber last night and made $163. I usually start a fast with a run and workout. I became a whale now. Last year I was 158ibs but peaked to 204 Ibs and now down to 194. It is a battle. I only eat 1 Salmon grilled at about 400 or less calories a after a fast and go back to fast again.








This was me at a healthy weight.


http://imgur.com/a/fzark2U


And thanks to Uber and eating too much, this is me becoming a &#128011;


http://imgur.com/a/jMzpMfR


I'm also fighting hairloss with success.
















Mkang14 said:


> How do people Rideshare and fast?&#129396;
> 
> Today I was fasting and my current condition is weak, very calm, but brain doesn't seem to be operating that efficiently.
> 
> ...


You need to take Magnesium pills to help you last longer with fast and get energy and clear head. Also don't drink hot tea or scalding drinks, they have esophagus cancer risk.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I wish I could fast. If I wait too long to eat, my hands get shaky, I get sweaty, blurring vision and feel like I could pass out. Sometimes even hours after I eat, I get those symptoms, but milder. Not safe for driving, so I have to watch what I eat. I try to keep snacks or a soda in my car in case my blood sugar suddenly drops.

My friend just lost 23 lbs in a month from fasting every few days. But she cut her calories down to 500:day, which is very unhealthy. .


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I wish I could fast. If wait too long to eat, my hands get shaky, I get sweaty, blurring vision and feel like I could pass out. Those aren't symptoms I want when driving. I try to keep snacks or a soda in my car in case my blood sugar suddenly drops.
> 
> My friend just lost 23 lbs in a month from fasting every few days. But she cIt her calories down to 500:day, which is very unhealthy. .


Those symptoms are lack of electrolytes, you need Magnesium pill to avoid those. I'm at 23 hours now and still fine. Soon I break fast with 1 small 400 or less calorie salmon then back to fasting again.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Those symptoms are lack of electrolytes, you need Magnesium pill to avoid those. I'm at 23 hours now and still fine. Soon I break fast with 1 small 400 or less calorie salmon then back to fasting again.


I'm hypoglycemic. Fasting is dangerous for that. The electrolyte drinks don't always help me to stop the shakes, food does.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I'm hypoglycemic. Fasting is dangerous for that. The electrolyte drinks don't always help me to stop the shakes, food does.


Ok then avoid fasting if it is dangerous for your condition.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I fast all the time while Ubering, like for instance the other day the lady was late for her flight, I may have gotten up to 120 (refraining from mentioning the unit of measure in the event that LEOs are monitoring this thread...) Yes, I fast, I fast all the time!


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Those symptoms are lack of electrolytes, you need Magnesium pill to avoid those. I'm at 23 hours now and still fine. Soon I break fast with 1 small 400 or less calorie salmon then back to fasting again.


Magnesium is only one of many electrolytes.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Magnesium is only one of many electrolytes.


But it is best version


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> But it is best version


What is the best version? Your comment has no subject.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> But it is best version


Magnesium slows heart rhythm.
Too much can kill you.

One Must be careful with Electrolytes.

Bradycardia.
Magnesium contraindicated in people with Congestive Heart symptoms.

( Too much Calcium can cause Tachycardia)


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Mtbsrfun said:


> What is the best version? Your comment has no subject.


 Best version of electrolytes for you. Smart water for example completely sucks in helping you get electrolytes during fast as it doesn't have enough electrolytes. But pop Magnesium and you barely will feel hunger at near 16 or 20 hour mark.



tohunt4me said:


> Magnesium slows heart rhythm.
> Too much can kill you.
> 
> One Must be careful with Electrolytes.


Why do they put magnesium in vitamin pills then? I only do small or 1 pill.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Best version of electrolytes for you. Smart water for example completely sucks in helping you get electrolytes during fast as it doesn't have enough electrolytes. But pop Magnesium and you barely will feel hunger at near 16 or 20 hour mark.
> 
> 
> Why do they put magnesium in vitamin pills then? I only do small or 1 pill.


Your Body Needs all 4 Electrolytes !

Notice the difference of measurement for Each.

( U.S.R.D.A. volume is Different for Each)

Simply drinking Too much water can Kill.
By diluting Electrolytes.

U.S. Dept of Agriculture has extensive publishing regarding U.S.R.D.A.( United States Recomended Daily Allowances) standards and guidelines per body chemistry and dosages of suppliments, metals, vitamins , salts i e.- electrolytes.

U.S.R.D.A. amounts and contents will be published on all multi vitamin & supplement containers.

United Nations World Health Organization ( W.H.O.)
is making moves to Abolish Dietary Suppliments & Ban Vitamins. ( see Codex Alimentarius)
They also are staging a " War on Sugar."
Yet claim " We should Eat More Bugs.

Screw Agenda 21 !

The Globalists do not seek " Democracy"
They wish us to Live as a Global Insect Colony.

Be Aware.

" FREE WILL".


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> How do people Rideshare and fast?&#129396;
> 
> Today I was fasting and my current condition is weak, very calm, but brain doesn't seem to be operating that efficiently.
> 
> ...


 If you fast for more than 3 days all those negative side effects go away and then you feel better than when you were eating. Personally I like to have 1 huge meal a day just before bed. My energy levels and mood are extremely stable all day on OMAD.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Magnesium is only one of many electrolytes.


MAGAnesium gives me the shits.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> If you fast for more than 3 days all those negative side effects go away and then you feel better than when you were eating. Personally I like to have 1 huge meal a day just before bed. My energy levels and mood are extremely stable all day on OMAD.


Usually a good meal before a fast gets you through. This coming week will be murder week for me. I will murder myself by not only fasting, but also doing light workout and light run during the fast. Let's dweet Bwoy,. Time to melt the bad stuff that accumulated from tons of Uber sitting. Even the electric fat and weight measurement machine told me I am 39% body fat and performing like a 49 year old but an 34 years old. Gross. Ramadan people tell me my skin looks amazing because I do the Ramadan dry fast everyday all month.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Fasting is easy-peasy. But you need experience. This Ramadan will be my 17th year in which I will be fasting for 30 days &#128512;&#128077;
Hey by the way, I found your emojis. They are helping me with tips &#128512;&#128077;


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Fasting is easy-peasy. But you need experience. This Ramadan will be my 17th year in which I will be fasting for 30 days &#128512;&#128077;
> Hey by the way, I found your emojis. They are helping me with tips &#128512;&#128077;
> 
> View attachment 413491


Great Salamu Alaykum


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Great Salamu Alaykum


Walaikum Assalam.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Fasting is easy-peasy. But you need experience. This Ramadan will be my 17th year in which I will be fasting for 30 days &#128512;&#128077;
> Hey by the way, I found your emojis. They are helping me with tips &#128512;&#128077;
> 
> View attachment 413491


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Mtbsrfun said:


> View attachment 413512


Mods should prolly ban you for religion hating mtbsrfun user


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Check Engine light in 3.....2......


Thanks for the support &#128515;&#128077;


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Gotta watch out for those cow viligantes though


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Thanks for the support &#128515;&#128077;


&#128512;&#128077;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> &#128512;&#128077;


You can have it now &#129318;‍♀


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Thanks for the support &#128515;&#128077;


Just call me BRAh! On a side note, when women go bra shopping, do they look at the bras and say "Do you even lift bra?"


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You can have it now &#129318;‍♀


Thanks &#128512;&#128077;


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> How do people Rideshare and fast?&#129396;
> 
> Today I was fasting and my current condition is weak, very calm, but brain doesn't seem to be operating that efficiently.
> 
> ...


The only time to fast is at home, or anywhere where you do not have to work.

Seriously, you need to eat if you are going to drive. Believe it or not, driving does take energy.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Thanks for the support &#128515;&#128077;


I just noticed you quoted me for a different thread in this thread...... How many UP browser windows do you have opened?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## CorbinDenver (Feb 7, 2020)

I used to fast, not for religion but to clear my head and gut. 

BUT, I still drank watered down fresh squeezed juice.....and spiralina algae vitamin pills. So not true fast, its amazing how the human body can get by on tiny caloric intake and feel more or less ok. ZERO on the other hand doesn't feel very good. I applaud your sticktoitiveness.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Every time I read this thread headline I see

" Uber and Fisting"


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I just noticed you quoted me for a different thread in this thread...... How many UP browser windows do you have opened?!?!?!?!?!?!


I think I pressed the "+ Quote" on your message in the other thread. Then saw something happening here, switched over, ended up inserting quote and responded &#129335;‍♀.

Must be the fasting &#129396;. Got my brain all scattered &#128540;.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I think I pressed the "+ Quote" on your message in the other thread. Then saw something happening here, switched over, ended up inserting quote and responded &#129335;‍♀.
> 
> Must be the fasting &#129396;. Got my brain all scattered &#128540;.


I know the feeling. Still doing it?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I know the feeling. Still doing it?


No. Just that one day. I can go a long period without eating but the whole day is tough, because I feel weak and useless. I did wake up feeling great &#128514;. But maybe because I knew I get to eat.


----------



## hy1368 (Jun 5, 2016)

Are you that desperate that you can't function while you're fasting?
Muslim fast for 30 days from Sunshine to sunset without drinking or eating and all still work.
Jewish have 7-8 days who fast for 26 hours + without eating or drinking but still works on some of fasting day 
What the F are u talking about?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

hy1368 said:


> Are you that desperate that you can't function while you're fasting?
> Muslim fast for 30 days from Sunshine to sunset without drinking or eating and all still work.
> Jewish have 7-8 days who fast for 26 hours + without eating or drinking but still works on some of fasting day
> What the F are u talking about?


Dam you're angry as hell. Need a snickers Betty?


----------



## hy1368 (Jun 5, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Dam you're angry as hell. Need a snickers Betty?


No just trying to acknowledge some stupids.,&#128521;


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

What’s fasting ? Like slowing ?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Mods should prolly ban you for religion hating mtbsrfun user


lol, i was just reading another thread and some dude is religion hating hard. to quote @UberFooledYou1

"No one with two functioning brain cells in the 21st century still believes what ancient relics wrote thousands of years ago, do you know why we have not INVENTED new God's the last two thousand years, science and knowledge. "

"There has never been any prophecies fulfilled by the Bible. Apparently you have never done your homework on the Bible or religions, all you are doing is parroting what you have been told by people who indoctrinated you from a young age with utter nonsense.
Self induced delusions are not reality."

"Apparently you never read the filthy book called the Bible, anyone that actually reads it from start to finish ends up becoming an Atheist."

just a few snippets from his religion hating spew.


----------



## UberFooledYou1 (Dec 14, 2018)

got a p said:


> lol, i was just reading another thread and some dude is religion hating hard. to quote @UberFooledYou1
> 
> "No one with two functioning brain cells in the 21st century still believes what ancient relics wrote thousands of years ago, do you know why we have not INVENTED new God's the last two thousand years, science and knowledge. "
> 
> ...


For you, and others like you.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

aaaaand here he is hating on religious folks in this thread now.

we get it you hate islam, christianity, judaism, hinduism, mormonism and the rest. get over it and just treat others as you would like to be treated yourself 😇


----------



## UberFooledYou1 (Dec 14, 2018)

got a p said:


> aaaaand here he is hating on religious folks in this thread now.
> 
> we get it you hate islam, christianity, judaism, hinduism, mormonism and the rest. get over it and just treat others as you would like to be treated yourself &#128519;


I don't hate anyone, I just amuse myself with the gullible mindless masses.
When I read and see utter nonsense, I will call it out for what it is, utter nonsense.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

UberFooledYou1 said:


> I just amuse myself with the gullible mindless masses.


So does Uber and Lyft, and yet, here we are. At least meditation and fasting can be healthful--unlike driving, which is a uniquely sedentary yet dangerous activity.


----------



## UberFooledYou1 (Dec 14, 2018)

Jon Stoppable said:


> So does Uber and Lyft, and yet, here we are. At least meditation and fasting can be healthful--unlike driving, which is a uniquely sedentary yet dangerous activity.


I used to drive for Uber many years ago, then left and got my health back.
And fasting "for idiotic mythological beliefs" is not healthy and dangerous, or helpful in any way shape or form.
Eating healthy foods and living a healthy lifestyle is what matters.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i did a fast once recommended by my sister...never again, lol. i drank some concoction for a few days that was olive oil lemon juice cayenne and honey and ended up pooping all kinds of weird looking stuff and generally feeling like


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Sounds like you're due for a new hobby then. According to some posters, Uber can lead to tantric sex :aliens:


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If you really want a good cleanse go get a colonoscopy, you’ll definitely will be whistling in the dark.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

got a p said:


> drank some concoction for a few days that was olive oil lemon juice cayenne and honey


My friend told me to try this cayenne pepper thing a while back &#129318;‍♀. It burned when I pooped. Much better alternative options.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> My friend told me to try this cayenne pepper thing a while back &#129318;‍♀. It burned when I pooped. Much better alternative options.


I think your people are supposed to substitute garam masala instead of cayenne. It's supposed to be more compatible with your DNA and shouldn't burn as much.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i could see myself doing a "juicing" fast. one of my favorites is kale, ginger, carrots and apple juice. i don't use a juicer though, too much hassle. i have an awesome 24 oz blender that comes with a drinking top. when you are done just a drop of dish soap and some hot water and you blend it for a few seconds. 30 seconds to clean vs 5-15 minutes to clean a juicer. 👍


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> I think your people are supposed to substitute garam masala instead of cayenne. It's supposed to be more compatible with your DNA and shouldn't burn as much.


It probably wont do anything -o:. Been eating masala my whole life.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> It probably wont do anything -o:. Been eating masala my whole life.


Not straight from the box though, probably


----------



## PatD1980 (Dec 8, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> How do people Rideshare and fast?&#129396;
> 
> Today I was fasting and my current condition is weak, very calm, but brain doesn't seem to be operating that efficiently.
> 
> ...


It take 3 days for that stuff to go away, feel amazing afterward


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

PatD1980 said:


> It take 3 days for that stuff to go away, feel amazing afterward


I don't think I can hold out that long. I can be a bit snowflakesk ❄


----------

